
Bayadera: Bayes and Clojure and GPU - dragandj
http://dragan.rocks/articles/17/Bayadera-Bayes-Clojure-GPU-slides-Bobkonferenz
======
dragandj
Here are the slides (open in any web browser, best wieved in Chrome) for my
upcoming talk at Bob Konferenz in Berlin on 24th February. Any comments and
suggestions welcome!

~~~
ThisIsSavo
Hey, this looks very interesting. Unfortunately I won't be at that conference,
but I suppose there will eventually be a video of it online?

~~~
dragandj
I hope there will be.

